# Solved: How To Make a CMD Shortcut



## WITechDrs (May 5, 2007)

Could someone please inform me how I can make a shortcut using the following ping command?


```
C:\Users\Marty>ping -n 100 -l 214 proxy.packet8.net
```
I Googled around for the information on this & it seems like I need to make a batch file. I just don't have a clue on how to make a batch file

TIA


----------



## WITechDrs (May 5, 2007)

WITechDrs said:


> Could someone please inform me how I can make a shortcut using the following ping command?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Ok, I made the basic batch file. Now I just need help with how to make it into a batch file that will open cmd & ping


----------



## WITechDrs (May 5, 2007)

Never mind I figure it out


----------

